# well got my new g17 to the range last sat.



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

LOVE it! great groupings but, I'm pulling left (right handed). I'll fix that with more trigger time. I like this Glock better than the Detroit pd 40 cal I had. The G17 is my first auto-loader purchase (well that counts only had D.P.D. a week didn't care for it) and I'm very happy with my purchase. Now a Glock fan!!:smt023


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. :smt023


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool It is great to have a new weapon.... even greater when you are pleased with it.

RCG


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Another convert to The Dark Side!

Welcome, new Glocker! :smt023


----------



## donmontalvo (Mar 28, 2010)

8Eric6 said:


> LOVE it! great groupings but, I'm pulling left (right handed). I'll fix that with more trigger time. I like this Glock better than the Detroit pd 40 cal I had. The G17 is my first auto-loader purchase (well that counts only had D.P.D. a week didn't care for it) and I'm very happy with my purchase. Now a Glock fan!!:smt023


Congratulations on your purchase. I bought a used Glock 17 Gen3 (not one of the RTF models) and I've been happy too. I had a scare though. I took it apart and put it together. Every round jammed the gun. The counter guy showed me I simply inserted one of the parts incorrectly. Once he showed me, I fixed it and shot 200 rounds without any problems. I'm still trying to get used to the tritium sights...groups are going low/right. But they're tight groups. For each 10 round group, if I remove one flyer per group, I averaged 4" at 7 yards, standing. Much better than the Glock 19 I've been shooting with. 

Don


----------



## BigDog58 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Shooting Left too*

If someone has an idea I'd appreciate some advice. I too just traded for a G-17 3rd. Gen RTF. I took it to the range last Sat. and seemed to shoot to the left of center. I shoot righty. I seem to think I'm yanking the trigger instead of squeezing (after lots of thinking..lol). I think it's because I'm more used to shooting my "wheel" gun, and hope it's just me. needing to get more trigger time with this 17. I'm always open to experienced advice.

Thanks,

BD58


----------



## donmontalvo (Mar 28, 2010)

8Eric6 said:


> LOVE it! great groupings but, I'm pulling left (right handed). I'll fix that with more trigger time. I like this Glock better than the Detroit pd 40 cal I had. The G17 is my first auto-loader purchase (well that counts only had D.P.D. a week didn't care for it) and I'm very happy with my purchase. Now a Glock fan!!:smt023


This might help:

http://www.is-lan.com/challenge/images/Pistol-Correction.pdf

Don


----------

